

LinkedIn can now use you name and picture in any of their advertisements - doh
https://plus.google.com/103833340718811445818/posts/jNna2Zabifx

======
johng
Mine was on by default, I had to opt out. But I also used it as an opportunity
to cancel my LinkedIn account.

I'm upset that they don't allow you to turn off all emails, only some of them.
I get spammed daily by them with no way to stop it.

LinkedIn is built off of spam from your friends and LinkedIn itself.

No more for me.

------
r00fus
I really like LinkedIn, I've used on both sides of the hiring table, and from
a social aspect it's stuff I'm interested in about my social connections.

Consequently, while this move concerns me (and I've opted myself out and
removed a lot of other "default" settings and "apps") I still find LinkedIn
useful enough to keep my account around.

------
sloak
For me this is off by default and I have to opt-in.

~~~
j_s
It is less bad because it is opt out (and the submission says 'can use', not
'will'); I won't say it's best. From the summary of the changes:

Section 2.K. Advertising and Endorsements on LinkedIn: We added this section
to explain that LinkedIn may use you profile picture and name in social
advertising shown to your network on LinkedIn. We also explain that social
advertising will contain information from you and your connections’
interaction with the LinkedIn site (such as when you recommend a product or
service on a company page, follow a company, etc.). We also point you to the
Setting where you can control the use of your profile information in
LinkedIn’s social advertising.

[http://www.linkedin.com/static?key=pop%2Fpop_privacy_policy_...](http://www.linkedin.com/static?key=pop%2Fpop_privacy_policy_summary)

------
joejohnson
Coincidentally, I deleted my LinkedIn account yesterday. Why do I need yet
another social network?

